# 俺



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 俺在中国住过嘛


北方人可能不覺得, 但在我聽來, 有點像 "老子在中國住過嘛" (Note: 老子: 我, 自稱之詞), 不太文雅。


----------



## SuperXW

呃……nop. 南方人也不會覺得像“老子”的。


----------



## Skatinginbc

南方人真的不覺得"俺"粗俗蕪俚嗎?


----------



## ColorCarp

(虽然有点跑题了, 浙江人 (比较南方了) 回答一下: 会觉得有点rural, 但不是粗俗, 也没有 "老子" 那样的傲慢.

其实觉得rural也可能是一种偏见. 曾在媒体采访等节目中见过一些地区的人日常使用 "俺", 而不太使用 "我" 这个字, 不管男女老少. 猜测可能仅是语言习惯的差异.

随手查了一下:
康熙字典
【子集中】【人字部】俺 ·康熙笔画：10　·部外笔画：8
《广韵》於验切《集韵》於赡切，音㤿。我也。北人称我曰俺。

所以"俺"是"我"在北方部分地区的一种变体吧.


----------



## fyl

俺是方言词，一般用这个就是刻意rural(不一定是贬义)。
但跟老子完全不是一回事。老子是傲慢的说法，俺是"乡下人"的说法。


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 北方人可能不覺得, 但在我聽來, 有點像 "老子在中國住過嘛" (Note: 老子: 我, 自稱之詞), 不太文雅。



不知道你怎么会出现这种感觉。“俺”表示平和、亲近自然的心境。比如协和大学一位女博士说：俺在《柳叶刀》发了一篇综述。她没用“我在《柳叶刀》发表了一篇综述”，因为“我”太正式，有点“自大”的嫌疑，尤其是谈及其文章发表于《柳叶刀》这种国际顶级的医学杂志上。“俺”则是一种最谦卑的自称，这样说意味着“大伙儿互相学习啦，” 绝无可能有“老子”的意思（中国的协和大学够洋气吧？《柳叶刀》够洋气吧？可人家就是要借用“俺”这个土帽称谓表示平和啦）。就算乡巴佬当上了土司令，说“俺是司令！”，其中的“俺”也有对属下表示亲近之意，也非自夸到“老子是司令！”   

你可以试着设想一种情境，看“俺”=“老子”是否成立。


----------



## philchinamusical

同意 @fyl 的说法，“俺”只是部分北方方言里的“我”，不一定具有傲慢的意思。而且不光是南方，在北方大城市，说“俺”也是被视为土的表现。

当年我们译配音乐剧《悲惨世界》里的“Master of the House”这首歌的时候，为了配合英语版角色的cockney口音，就把歌词里用到的“我”，都换成了“俺”。


----------



## ColorCarp

顺便，如果一个平时不说俺的人，用俺自称，一般他是在说俏皮话。


skatinginbc你有这样的印象，应该是遇到过例子。例子有偶然性。如果与你意见不同的人多，不妨重新查证一下。


----------



## Skatinginbc

Skatinginbc said:


> 有點像 "老子在中國住過嘛"...不太文雅。





NewAmerica said:


> 看“俺”=“老子”是否成立。


我說 "*有點*像", 又沒說很像或等於(俺 = 老子)。哪裡像? 我說在某些人耳裡, "俺"和"老子" 聽起來都*不太文雅*。我怕你們會錯了意, 還特意用另一個方式說: 南方人真的不覺得"俺"*粗俗蕪俚*嗎?
不太文雅 = 有些粗俗、粗野
粗俗蕪俚 = 粗俗、粗野
蕪俚之言就是像 rednecks 或 hillbillies 的鄙言俚語(粗俗的地方話).

即使古代, "俺"和"老子"也 "*有點*像".  提起"俺", 我就想到*宋*末嘯聚*山東*梁山泊的108個土匪強盜. 提起"老子", 我就想到南*宋*行伍出身、豪放雄邁的*山東*大漢辛棄疾(歷城人).

*"老子" 可說是辛棄疾的口頭禪*:
*黑髮*辛棄疾自稱老子:《臨江仙·醉帽吟鞭花不住》一斗百篇風月地，饒他老子當行, 從今三萬六千場, 青青頭上髮, 還作柳絲長.
*壯年*(1182AD, 43歲)辛棄疾自稱老子:《水調歌頭.湯朝美司諫見和，用韻為謝》說劍論詩餘事、醉舞狂歌欲倒，老子頗堪哀)。
*還有更多辛棄疾的例子*:
《水調歌頭·造物故豪縱》老子舊游處, 回首夢耶非。
《滿江紅·老子當年》老子當年，飽經慣、花期酒約。
《念奴嬌·少年握槊》老子忘機渾謾與, 鴻鵠飛來天際。
《沁園春·有酒忘杯》徘徊久，問人間誰似，老子婆娑。
《沁園春將止酒，戒酒杯使勿近》老子今朝, 點檢形骸。
《水調歌頭三山用趙丞相韻，答帥幕王君，且有感於中秋近事，並見之末章》老子興不淺，歌舞莫教閒。
《水調歌頭嚴子文同傅安道和前韻，因再和謝之》 多病關心藥裹，小摘親鋤菜甲，老子正須哀。
《永遇樂》停雲高處，誰知老子，萬事不關心眼。
《沁園春戊申歲，奏邸忽騰報謂餘以病掛冠，因賦此》老子平生，笑盡人間。
《水調歌頭題永豐楊少游提點一枝堂》一葛一裘經歲，一缽一瓶終日，老子舊家風。
《讀邵堯夫詩》若論老子胸中事，除卻溪山一事無。
《蘭陵王賦一丘一壑》一丘壑, 老子風流佔卻。
《水調歌頭送楊民瞻》風雨瓢泉夜半，花草雪樓春到，老子已菟裘。
...to name just a few.

*認為 "俺" 粗俗蕪俚的, 不只我一人*. 例如:
Yahoo奇摩知識: 哪種人會用”俺”這個字來講話呢?
"通常是一些讓人感覺較粗俗的人會去使用這個字~"
"有點粗野的感覺..."

知乎: 日语中的「俺」字是什么来头? 和我国现今方言中的「俺」有何渊源?
"おれ 这一和语单词，假借了汉语宋元时期中国北方方言中第一人称「俺」的汉字。二者虽然同为粗俗豪放的第一人称自称..."
島田莊司《高山殺人行》他受過良好的教育，一向自詡為社會精英，對自稱“俺”的那些粗人總是不屑一顧。

粗俗的「粗」是不文雅, 不登大雅之堂的意思. 例如, 塵風《超能狂兵》中的對話:
蘇落落順手就給他后腦一巴掌: "禮儀課是不是又不認真了? 誰讓你自稱俺的?"
"老爸."...
蘇落落瞪眼: "你爹以前就是一個粗人，而且他只會在面對以前他的豬朋狗友的時候才會那樣，你現在是什麼場合?" ("俺"不登大雅之堂)


NewAmerica said:


> “俺”则是一种最谦卑的自称


雖說"俺"現已沒有傲慢的氣味，但萬萬不會讓我聯想到謙卑。說文解字: 俺, 大也。當初假借"俺"(= 大)字來指方言中的"我"(= 自己), 豈非"自大"也. 總之, "俺" 字面上看去並不謙卑 (說文解字: 奄, 大有餘也。俺 = 奄 + 人 = 大人; 本大人, 本大爺...)


----------



## SimonTsai

philchinamusical said:


> 为了配合英语版角色的 cockney 口音，就把歌词里用到的“我”，都换成了“俺”。


That would be good, given that 'cockney' is traditionally applied to working-class Londoners living in the East End (though now it carries negative connotations often: affected or pampered or spoilt town residents there).


NewAmerica said:


> 因为 “我” 太正式，有点 “自大” 的嫌疑。


I am sincerely surprised because 我 is just normal, at least to my Taiwanese ear. If anyone ever found me haughty or snobbish simply because I use 我, I would be happy to be supercilious and hubristic in their eye.


NewAmerica said:


> “俺” 表示平和、亲近自然的心境。


Is it because 俺 is stereotypically chiefly used by countrymen?


ColorCarp said:


> 如果一个平时不说俺的人，用俺自称，一般他是在说俏皮话。


I fully agree. But to do so is not something really funny and may expose the speaker's disdain for rustic residents.

I assume that you would not feel happy if being mimicked or parodied.


Skatinginbc said:


> 他受過良好的教育，一向自詡為社會精英，對自稱“俺”的那些粗人總是不屑一顧。


This is an instance of scorn for countrymen and conceitedness.


Skatinginbc said:


> "你爹以前就是一個粗人，而且他只會在面對以前他的豬朋狗友的時候才會那樣，你現在是什麼場合?"


I find 俺 more idiomatic than 我 in that context.


Skatinginbc said:


> 像 rednecks 或 hillbillies.


While 'redneck' and 'hillbilly' both imply contempt or derogation, 俺 is neutral.


Skatinginbc said:


> 南方人真的不覺得 "俺" 粗俗蕪俚嗎?


I agree that it sounds slangy and rustic and unrefined, probably, for most young Taiwanese natives.

But such a word is simply unsuitable for formal contexts; it is acceptable in everyday conversations.


Skatinginbc said:


> "俺" 字面上看去並不謙卑 (說文解字: 奄, 大有餘也。)


Perhaps. But what matters is nowadays how people actually use it. (I did not know that 奄 could mean that until I read your post.)


fyl said:


> 老子是傲慢的说法。


I suspect that 辛棄疾 is somewhat arrogant.


----------



## fyl

SimonTsai said:


> I suspect that 辛棄疾 is somewhat arrogant.


现代口语中的“老子”未必和辛弃疾的老子是一个意思。
现代口语中，老子的意思就是爹，自称老子就是说对方是儿子。实际口语中，男自称老子，女自称老娘，真实意图未必是傲慢，很有可能是开玩笑，但仅从字面意思来讲是傲慢。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

老子是老头子。辛弃疾自称老子，相当于说“老头子我……”。和现代人自称老子，不一样的。

俺现在确实被认为粗俗乡下。


----------



## SimonTsai

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 辛弃疾自称老子，相当于 “老头子我……”


Oops! Thank you for correcting me.


----------



## NewAmerica

语境起决定性作用。混俗和光，采取的是韬晦策略，并非真的粗俗。我举的医学博士自称俺，正是有此等韬光养晦、难得糊涂的意味。一个收银员本身就是个俗字，你雅个什么劲？


----------



## Skatinginbc

古人大致以"半百" (五十歲, 所謂五十而知天命) 為中老年分界. *五十歲以上自稱老子*(= 老夫, 老頭子), *不稀奇* (e.g., 37 AD, 馬援 51 歲,《後漢書.馬援傳》頗哀老子, 使得遨游;  1092 AD, 蘇軾 55 歲, 宋.蘇軾《青玉案》四橋盡是, 老子經行處). *五十歲以下自稱老子不是古代通行全國的風俗, 所以, 像辛棄疾那樣把 "老子" 當作口頭禪似地濫用, 便被認作是「山東之俗語*,而此種自稱之詞, 亦原非詞中傳統之所有。」(葉嘉瑩 《唐宋詞名家論稿》)

正巧, 也是辛棄疾(1140AD－1207AD）的年代, 陸游 (1125AD－1210AD) 的《老學庵筆記》提到, 陝西方言中 "老子" 指父親:「予在南鄭，見西陲俚俗謂父曰：『老子』。雖年十七八，有子，亦稱老子。」


fyl said:


> 实际口语中，男自称老子，女自称老娘，真实意图未必是傲慢，很有可能是开玩笑，但仅从字面意思来讲是傲慢。


對.

刻意(as opposed to 習慣成自然)自稱"老子", 通常若非傲慢, 即是玩笑. 不過, 我遇過一個以"老子"為口頭禪的, 聽他說"老子"，不感到傲慢或玩笑, 只覺得豪邁粗野.  這就像聽一個老把 fuck 掛在嘴邊的老外說話, 不覺得是詛咒, 只覺得是粗野.

四川佬自稱「老子」如山東人自稱「俺」, 是習慣成自然的地方俗語, 而非刻意傲慢、玩笑、或倣效. 我說「俺」有點像 「老子」, 指的就是這種習慣成自然的「老子」.


----------



## SimonTsai

NewAmerica said:


> 一个收银员本身就是个俗字，你雅个什么劲？


It may be pejorative or insolent to presume that a cashier is uncultured; a menial deserves the respect that an executive receives. (I am disapproving of the tone and the attitude, not which word cashiers in Northern China prefer to hear and use.)


NewAmerica said:


> 就算乡巴佬当上了土司令，说 “俺是司令”，其中的 “俺” 也有对属下表示亲近之意。


I suspect that it depends more on the tone.


SimonTsai said:


> I agree that it sounds slangy and rustic and unrefined, probably, for most young Taiwanese natives.


Actually I am seriously rethinking whether 俺 is unrefined and why we may perceive some slangy expressions as unsuitable for more or less so-called formal occasions even when they are widely intelligible; 俺 is far from offensive or crude.

Are we belittling dialects? (I hope that this is not out of the scope of this forum.)


----------



## Skatinginbc

SimonTsai said:


> Are we belittling dialects?


No.  What gets on my nerves is affectation, taking on a dialect not natural to oneself for effect.  For example,
(1) 台灣藝文創作者Facebook專頁「UCCU - Creators United」: 這街景上Brutus雜誌封面，俺覺得很丟人...俺只要問一個問題就好：「一位坐輪椅的或者眼盲的朋友可否自己安全無慮地從街頭到街尾來回？」如果回答的是「否」的話，那這條街背後散發出的自私風氣就令人作嘔, 讓弱勢同胞自生自滅，你怎麼可以忍受這樣的中華民國？==> To express their embarrassment about a photo showcasing the real daily lives of Taiwanese, Creators United (創作者連萌, an organization allegedly composed of 台灣藝文創作者) identified themselves as 俺, a dialectal word NOT representative of the daily speech of most Taiwanese.  The use of 俺 in this case assumes an air of otherness and arrogance.
(2) 玥主朽紅《台灣勇者協會》「少年郎, 你把俺留下來不是有事要跟俺說嗎?」阿伯很不雅地翹著二郎腿,然後拿著一根牙籤在我的面前剃牙。==> This is a Japanese-flavored 俺, popularized by the Taiwanese who wish to be "Japan's bastard grandsons" (日本的灰孫子).

俺 that oozes coarseness and arrogance:
《北京青年报 2018-11-25 韩国瑜是什么人? 热门评论.评论人:老二要罢工》一看到厦门大学的台研所俺就呵呵了。韩国瑜是什么人俺也不知道，俺只知道至少自竞选国民党主席开始，他就从来都是回避自己是不是中国人的。

俺 that is purely dialectal, without negative connotations whatsoever: 《民報 2016-07-11》父親有著山東人豪邁的大嗓門...他舉著打不直的雙手...語氣堅定的說著：「孩子...俺愛國、愛家、也愛這塊土地啊！」

Here is an interesting use of 俺 that suggests otherness:《天下雜誌 2012-07-06》俺也可以創流行: 今天韓國的電影、戲劇、動畫、遊戲、設計，甚至整型業，正在橫掃日本、中國、台灣、香港以及東南亞各國，設定新的流行標準。==> 俺 refers to 韓國人.


----------



## NewAmerica

SimonTsai said:


> It may be pejorative or insolent to presume that a cashier is uncultured; a menial deserves the respect that an executive receives. (I am disapproving of the tone and the attitude, not which word cashiers in Northern China prefer to hear and use.)



    So your understanding is dangerously incomplete. 俗 refers to "folkish" while 雅 refers to "poetic" or "academic." It is a question of "less educated" versus "more educated." A teacher deserves more respect than the student. The student doesn't deserve so much respect until s/he has made much efforts to become more intelligent. Because the society doesn't award laziness.


----------



## fyl

Skatinginbc said:


> 俺 that oozes coarseness and arrogance:
> 《北京青年报 2018-11-25 韩国瑜是什么人? 热门评论.评论人:老二要罢工》一看到厦门大学的台研所俺就呵呵了。韩国瑜是什么人俺也不知道，俺只知道至少自竞选国民党主席开始，他就从来都是回避自己是不是中国人的。


此处用“俺”，是搞笑+略微讽刺的意味，即自“谦”为乡下人，意思是所发内容是连乡下村夫都知道的事情。
网络语“城会玩”，“城市套路深，我要回农村”等，也是这个路子，使用者并非是农村人，却要称评论的对象为“城市人”。


----------



## Skatinginbc

您說的有理.

「搞笑」立足於自認有所可笑.「連鄉下村夫都知道」的背後心態是: 一般鄉下村夫都比較無知. 所知不多卻公然鄙笑高等學府, 大發議論, 是為傲慢無禮. 所以, 這個「俺」所反應的是一個負面形象的「俺」.


----------



## SimonTsai

Skatinginbc said:


> What gets on my nerves is affectation, taking on a dialect not natural to oneself for effect.


What may make 俺 objectionable is how it is used by people. Am I getting it right?

And I would like to add that in some cases, for example, when trying to get closer with veterans coming to Taiwan from Mainland China who are used to referring to themselves as 俺, young Taiwanese natives may consciously use it without being criticised for affectation.


NewAmerica said:


> 雅 refers to "poetic" or "academic."


Since 我 is neither academic nor poetic, I would understand the 雅 as 'cultured' or 'refined'.

Although it seems that our views can hardly agree upon this matter, I still feel like sharing mine with you:

'_I'm not impressed by your looks, money, social status or job title; I am impressed by the way you treat other human beings._'​I may have yet to be such a person, but I am trying; this is what I aim to be.


fyl said:


> 此处用 “俺”，是搞笑+略微讽刺的意味，即自“谦”为乡下人，意思是所发内容是连乡下村夫都知道的事情。


Are you saying that the speaker is not used to using 俺?

If so, I agree; otherwise, perhaps it is because I am a donkey or someone really inept or dull that I still have trouble getting the nuance, sincerely.

(I assume that it is normal that Northern Chinese refer to themselves as 俺.)


----------



## fyl

SimonTsai said:


> Are you saying that the speaker is not used to using 俺?
> 
> If so, I agree; otherwise, perhaps it is because I am a donkey or someone really inept or dull that I still have trouble getting the nuance, sincerely.



No. It is idiomatic use of 俺 (not as a dialect word).
I don't know what you are trying to get. If you are trying to get "coarseness and arrogance", I can't either. Skatinginbc is probably the only one able to get it.
If you can't get the humor, the "logic" is like below:


Skatinginbc said:


> 您說的有理.
> 
> 「搞笑」立足於自認有所可笑.「連鄉下村夫都知道」的背後心態是: 一般鄉下村夫都比較無知. 所知不多卻公然鄙笑高等學府, 大發議論, 是為傲慢無禮. 所以, 這個「俺」所反應的是一個負面形象的「俺」.


几个阅读理解问题：
Question 1: Skatinginbc 是真的觉得我说的有道理，并且用“您”是表示尊重吗？

我回复：Skatinginbc不愧是学富五车的语言学专家，我们这些土鳖用了多年的母语，全部都是错误的！Skatinginbc脑中一闪的概念，胜过我们所学全部，舌战群土，有理有据。我们只有跪拜Skatinginbc，才能学会正确的汉语，才能理解从自己嘴里说出的话。
Question 2: 这个回复里，我是真的觉得Skatinginbc说的是正确的吗？

总结一下，贬低自己、尊称对方，有可能是为了讽刺。您说的有理，您说的有理，我没文化什么都不会——只有傻子才会认为说这话的人心服口服了。



SimonTsai said:


> (I assume that it is normal that Northern Chinese refer to themselves as 俺.)


不是的。北方话方言众多，有很多不用“俺”做第一人称的，即使用“俺”发音也未必是an3。
一般用到“俺”，就是故意为了表现人物是从村来的，比较土（不是贬义）。


----------



## NewAmerica

SimonTsai said:


> Since 我 is neither academic nor poetic, I would understand the 雅 as 'cultured' or 'refined'.



 As I've pointed out, your understanding is dangerously incomplete:

“举世皆浊*我*独清，众人皆醉*我*独醒！“ （屈原）
”*我*歌月徘徊，*我*舞影零乱" （李白）
“桃花潭水深千尺，不及汪伦送*我*情” （李白）
“今*我*游冥冥，弋者何所慕！” （张九龄）
“故人具鸡黍，邀*我*至田家。绿树村边合，青山郭外斜” （孟浩然）
“要*我*下马行，为*我*指山隅。连云列战格，飞鸟不能逾。”（杜甫）
“雪晴江上麦千车。但令人饱*我*愁无。“ （苏轼）
…………
All these authors were renowned poets and academics in ancient China who laid the very foundation of traditional Chinese culture.​


----------



## SimonTsai

I love this thread, and I cannot help but keep laughing while reading your post, @fyl, in particular the middle paragraphs.

I sometimes also doubt @Skatinginbc's pendantic liguistic analysis. And this time, I am with you.

EDIT:
I am happy that someone else cannot get the coarseness, either: It is agreed that often, city residents enjoy more access to information.

But I still have trouble getting the humour; I admit that I lack that sense.


----------



## Skatinginbc

fyl said:


> Skatinginbc 是真的觉得我说的有道理，并且用“您”是表示尊重吗？


當然是真的. 曾無意間冒犯, 故分外客氣.  額外在意乃出自重視之心.


fyl said:


> 这个回复里，我是真的觉得Skatinginbc说的是正确的吗？


是諷刺. 有粗 (coarse) 的成分:  rude 無禮 + rough 尖苛  (= sharp 尖 or harsh 苛).


fyl said:


> 只有傻子才会认为说这话的人心服口服了。


理解問題: 你是真的覺得我不認同你在#19說的話嗎?  我在#20說的, 是補充, 跟你在#19說的, 並不衝突:


> 一看到厦门大学的台研所俺就呵呵了。


一聽到北京大學的中文研究所, 老夫就想笑。==> 你可以說這「老夫」是自「謙」詞, 也可說這老夫是個傲慢(arrogant)、無禮 (rude)、說話傷人 (rough)的老夫.
一看到廈門大學的台研所俺就呵呵了。==> 你可以說這「俺」(村夫) 是自「謙」詞, 也可說這「俺」(村夫)是個傲慢(arrogant)、無禮 (rude)、說話傷人 (rough)的「俺」(村夫).
一看到 fyl 的帖子俺就呵呵了。==> 這個「俺」是不是特別欠揍？比「我」更粗魯傲慢, 更尖酸刻薄？ 諷刺常常說的是反話, 自「謙」的是反話就是傲慢.


SimonTsai said:


> What may make 俺 objectionable is how it is used by people. Am I getting it right?


台灣藝人陳志朋愛用「俺」字. 《壹覽 2017-12-05》結果看到陳志朋的這番言論，山東人可坐不住了，你是拿俺調侃呢？《每日頭條2018-03-16》前幾日有一個網友在陳志朋個人帳號下留言說：可不可以不要總是俺俺的，俺一個山東人看著都彆扭真的。

《水木社區2009-07-04 為何要說俺》  「台灣方面，會覺得用這個字，有一種大老粗、老實人、粗魯的形象吧.」 大陸方面, 「年輕人中用"俺"的群體一般是自信自己不"地味"而故意用之來裝傻裝可愛這樣.」


----------



## SimonTsai

@fyl，在貼文 24，我見了你的貼文，在被窩裡笑：並非訕笑，只是覺得你文筆好、流利，氣勢磅礡，極盡諷刺之能事，讀來齒齦都覺得酸癢；能將漢語既有詞彙，如「舌戰群士」，運用創意化用，成「舌戰群土」。

又身為臺灣人，許多對岸的語彙，對我而言皆甚新鮮，不少以為有趣。如你的自稱：「土鱉」，我從沒聽過，但聽著怪是生動。

至於問題一，我相信 @Skatinginbc 並非針對你；令他反感的是評論者就「俺」字的運用：

*【他的解讀】*
評論者以為村夫無知，偽作村夫，以廈門大學不知村夫所知之事，嘲笑高等學府。以所知不多之村夫自居，卻大發議論，是自以為是，無禮。

*【我的解讀】*
評論者以為村夫取得資訊較城市居民不易，廈門大學卻連村夫皆知之事都不知情，有幾分兒可笑。​我不確定 @Skatinginbc 是否認同你的見解：評論者有意搞笑，但我相信他和（讀完貼文 22，始瞭解「俺」雖為對岸北方人之用語，對岸北方人不見得習慣以「俺」自稱；平日不以此自稱者用「俺」，常為偽作村野人物，已達特定之效果的）我都同意：評論者語帶訕諷。

評論者究竟以為村夫無知 (ignorant) 或取得資訊較城市居民不易 (not as well informed as city residents because of the difference in the accessibility of quality information)，我無從判斷，但兩種解讀差異不大，我以為不必細究。令我不解的，是貼文 20 的後半段：「以所知不多之村夫自居，卻大發議論，是自以為是，無禮。」村夫所知不多，但有所知；縱高等學府也有所不知。村夫以所知議論，我以為：無不妥。況乎議論者訕諷意味並不強烈，有幾分近玩笑話。（玩笑不一定等同搞笑；也許你在貼文 19 所指係玩笑？）


Skatinginbc said:


> 這個「俺」是不是特別欠揍？比「我」更粗魯傲慢, 更尖酸刻薄？[...] 自「謙」的是反話就是傲慢.


I do not see such distinction and would be reluctant to say that 俺 is suggestive of humbleness.


Skatinginbc said:


> 台灣方面，會覺得用這個字，有一種大老粗、老實人、粗魯的形象吧！


It is sad to admit that this is true, often, presumably because in Taiwan, people being used to referring to themselves as 俺 are mostly veterans coming from Mainland China during the Chinese Civil War.

If I hear someone referring to himself as 俺, I would intuitively think that he is not a Taiwanese native and is probably frank and possibly somewhat rude or less educated.


----------



## NewAmerica

看张宗昌大帅的《笑刘邦》：

听说项羽力拔山，吓得刘邦就要窜。
不是*俺家*小张良，奶奶早已回沛县。

一个“俺”，写出了乡里乡亲的意味。比“我”更体现血脉相联、骨肉相亲。当然，张大帅是在套近乎、给自己脸上添金。


----------



## SimonTsai

NewAmerica said:


> 一个“俺”，写出了乡里乡亲的意味。比“我”更体现血脉相联、骨肉相亲。


I fully agree.


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 看张宗昌大帅的《笑刘邦》


That's purely dialectal and I have no problem with that. 


SimonTsai said:


> 村夫所知不多，但有所知；縱高等學府也有所不知。村夫以所知議論，我以為：無不妥。


The example I quoted is similar to this: 
廈大教授: 研究結果證明月球有水.
偽村夫: 一聽到廈大俺就想笑, 俺不用研究, 就知道月亮是圓的.
評論者以村夫身分, 牛頭不對馬嘴地議論, 是有意搞笑沒錯, 但這個村夫角色, 是無知 (ignorant = lacking knowledge, information, or awareness), 傲慢, 無禮. 「俺」和「無知傲慢無禮」在下意識中畫上等號.


----------



## Broccolee

在非常轻松的环境中，你完全可以用“俺”或“俺们”。
比如：
俺班那群小孩考的真是烂。
在其他（书面）环境中，除非你想创造一种轻松，轻快的环境，你也可以用“俺”。
比如：
俺好开心啊！
无论如何，在正式的环境中，禁止使用“俺”。
在去年，俺完成共计三十篇的高水平论文。
总之，不用过于担心。如果你不确定是否可以用“俺”，请使用“我”。


----------



## SimonTsai

Broccolee said:


> “俺们”


Is it something that you would say in daily life? I have never heard of it and assume that 咱們 is what Mainland Chinese would use. (No offence.)


----------



## Broccolee

我用中文说吧。
你说的部分正确。但是“俺们”也可以用，和“咱们”意思有时略有区别。
比如：
A对B说：俺们是好哥们。（可以替换成“咱们”）
A和B对C说：你知道俺们是谁吗？！（不可以替换成“咱们”，但是可以替换成“我们”）
里面的意思只可意会，不可言传。因为“俺”这个词太口语化了，所以我们平时一般也不太思考这些东西。


----------



## Skatinginbc

古代的 "咱們" 雖常用作 inclusive "we", 但也可以用在不包括聽話者的情境 (exclusive "we"), for example:
《儒林外史》莊紹光從水路過了黃河，僱了一輛車，曉行夜宿，一路來到山東地方。過兗州府四十里, 地名叫做辛家驛, 住了車子喫茶。這日天色未晚,催著車夫還要趕幾十里地。店家說道:「不瞞老爺說, 近來咱們(exclusive first-person plural)地方上響馬甚多，凡過往的客人須要遲行早住。」

古代的 "俺們" 雖常用作 exclusive "we", 但也可以用在包括聽話者的情境 (inclusive "we"), for example:
(1) inclusive first-person dual: 《水滸傳》次日清早起來，和小嘍啰吃了早飯，拿了朴刀，又下山來。小嘍啰道：「俺們今日投南山路去等。」兩個來到林子里潛伏等候，並不見一個客人過往。
(2) inclusive first-person plural:《水滸傳》何不都推在他身上, 只說道他一路上，凌辱打罵眾人，逼迫得我們都動不得, 他和強人做一路，把蒙汗藥將俺們麻翻了，縛了手腳，將金寶都擄去了。《水滸傳》晁蓋再與吳用道：「俺們弟兄七人的性命，皆出於宋押司、朱都頭兩個。古人道, 知恩不報，非為人也！」


----------



## stephenlearner

我们那地方的孩子从小到高中一直都说俺，印象中从没说过如此尊贵的“我”，后来开始说普通话才会变成我，让自己显得 refined and cultured. 自从说普通话之后，印象中从没说过‘俺’。因为俺被乡下人使用，所以听起来显得没面儿，并不是它本身粗俗。就如“娘”，多亲切的词，可是自从说普通话之后，再也没有说过娘，只有回到家乡才会切换回去。

另：俺在我们家乡发音不是 an, 而是有一个鼻辅音声母，韵母的鼻音脱落，应该是 ŋa.


----------



## SimonTsai

stephenlearner said:


> 如此尊贵的 “我”


I am a little surprised that someone would find what I am used to referring to myself as 'posh'.


> 因为俺被乡下人使用，所以听起来显得没面儿，并不是它本身粗俗。


I agree. It is sad that the disdain for and discrimination against country people still exists.


> 就如 “娘”，多亲切的词，可是自从说普通话之后，再也没有说过娘，只有回到家乡才会切换回去。


I once heard it from my classmate when I was at high school. He is a Taiwanese native, and his using that word really surprised me.

Normally, the word would remind me of Chinese costume dramas, and I would then expect something like '去看看你爹吧！'


----------

